# VAG 1.2 TSI - Engine Detail



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm wanting to get into detailing engines, as it's something I've never properly attempted. My Renault Megane RS Cup engine is mostly covered with plastic (including the battery and ECU), so apart from covering any electrical connectors and alternator it shouldn't be too difficult. Our other car though, a Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo, has a more exposed engine, so I'm wondering what your approach, or the best approach, would be to detailing this engine? I'm mostly concerned about the battery, which is filthy, and the ECU which is exposed on the firewall.










Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Cover the major stuff, and spray liberal amounts of G101 all over. Agitate with a brush and rinse. Once dry, choose a dressing of your choice. Auto finesse stuff is good. This is just what works for me. To finish, use a q.d on the exposed metal areas. You can also use terminal protector spray for the battery terminals if you so wish. I do, but I've an older car with a more exposed battery.


----------

